# Po zmianie procesora przestał działać tuner DVB-T

## nUmer_inaczej

Cześć.

Sprawa przedstawia się następująco: przy i5-4460 tuner USB TerraTec Cinergy T Stick RC HD 3 działał jak najbardziej prawidłowo wraz z obsługą pilota na poniższej konfiguracji jądra:

```

Device drivers →

   <M>Multimedia support →

      <*> Digital TV support

      <*> Remote Controller support

      (1) maximum number of DVB/ATSC adapters # jeśli masz więcej tunerów to wpisz odpowiednią ich liczbę.

      [*] Dynamic DB minor allocation

      <M> Compile Remote Controller keymap modules

      [*] Remote controller decoders →

         <M> Enable IR raw decoder for the NEC protocol

      [*]   Media USB Adapters  →

         <M> Support for various USB DVB devices

         [*] Enable extended debug support for all DVB-USB devices

         <M> Support for various USB DVB devices v2

         <M> Realtek RTL28xxU DVB USB support

      Customize TV tuners →

         <M> Elonics E4000 silicon tuner

      Customize DVB Frontends

         -M- Realtek RTL2830 DVB-T 

         -M- Realtek RTL2832 DVB-T

         <M> Generic I2C PLL based tuners 

```

Po zmianie procesora na i7 4790K przestał działać tylko tuner DVB-T. Do obsługi jądra dołożyłem tylko obsługę procesora o dodatkowe wątki, resztę pozostawiłem bez zmian. Przekompilowałem system - nadal bez rezultatu.

Sygnał TV jest, na co wskazuje zarówno w_scan, jednak nie odnajduje na danych częstotliwościach stacji. Pod windowsem VLC działa na tych samych częstotliwościach, co przy i5 - na nowej jednostce pod linuksem nie chce ruszyć. 

Zainstalowałem inny tuner, od laptopa i działa. 

Czy może to być wina sterownika? - jakie są prognozy - może nastąpić jego poprawa w wersji powyżej 4.1 czy zmienić tuner?

----------

